# I really don't need it but....



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

I stopped by my local Gander Mt. today and saw a German made Sig P220 9mm in the display case priced at $250. I asked the salesperson if there was something wrong with it. He said it was old, probably a police trade in and from the bar code it appears the company bought a whole lot of them to distribute among their stores. After looking it over, as would be expected the bluing is a little worn (holster wear?), the front sight is faded a bit, but the trigger action was smooth and everything else seemed alright. I really don't need it, but at that price it is hard to pass up. It would most likely be used as a range gun and some carrying when camping. Are there any problems with that particular model I should be aware of before I make a decision? Thanks.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

It is a fine gun..Just hard to find mags for..


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i didnt even know sig made the p220 in 9mm. i thought the p220 was 45acp only. google here i come.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Before the P226 was introduced, there was the P220 offered in .45 and 9mm. After the introduction of the P226, the P220 was offered in .38 Super as an entry to competition shooting (all still with the European style mag release). The Western style mag release was introduced to the SiG line with the P226 then shortly after was refitted to all models from that point, with the exception of the P230 which retained the "heel" style mag release to date with the P232.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

nice pick up!
since when do we need to have a gun to buy it?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If I had money burning a hole in my pocket, I'd buy it at that price. :smt033:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

250 is a steal for a Sig. You can always have it refinished if you really want to. So...Where's the pics?


----------



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

yes at that price it is a steal already.. I can not get that from where I am from.. even for second hand guns..especially sigs.. pics please.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sealed the Deal*

Sorry I can't give you any photos yet. I sealed the deal bought the gun and had it sent out to be refinished.
It will be several weeks before I get it back. At that price I figured I could have it re-blued. I also had a gift card to use towards the purchase, so all in all I am getting a Sig for about $350, not bad.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

Smart choice. P220s in 9mm are relatively rare if I understand correctly as well...and $250 is hard to pass up for any Sig.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I would love to have a P220 in 9mm, especially for $250. Congratulations.


----------

